
Fitbit data just undermined a woman’s rape claim - puppetmaster3
http://fusion.net/story/158292/fitbit-data-just-undermined-a-womans-rape-claim/
======
randomacct44
Good. Fake rape claims are extremely damaging, not just to the people they're
made against, but also to every single real victim of rape.

